# babies



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

this is the litter that is in the same cage as the guys i originally posted about on the old forum. posted these too but it was before i read the new site thing so here it is again lol













































suckin on her foot hehe










orangey baby - i like this one a lot


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, the last one is super nice, is it red or sable??


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

we don't have the dominant red Ay gene in America (except for just a couple of breeders) so physically, he's red colored, but genetically he's a recessive yellow (e/e)...just like my sable babies don't have the Ay/* base either, e/e base (recessive yellow) plus the umbrous patterning (Up/*)


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Steal


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I definately want to pinch those babies? Can you mail them to me?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> I definately want to pinch those babies? Can you mail them to me?


In a envalope so they can fit in your post box 

Think i might move to Cali


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

lol i can ship....it just gets rather costly lol


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, an envalope would do! Lol :lol:


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

envelope it is! hahaha


----------

